# Antabuse and Naltrexone?



## german brite (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a question for all of you. I went to my regular doctor and showed her the results Naltrexone had on DP. I showed her the studies done. She agreed to prescribe it, but then she put me on Antabuse. I don't drink. I guess she picked it because Naltrexone was in it, but when I searched the web, it did not say that Antabuse had Naltrexone in it. It brought up Revia and Vivintriol instead. So, my question is: DOES or DOESN'T Antabuse contain Naltrexone? I am going back next week, so I will ask her more about it. (I haven't tried any medications yet because she said she was checking their prices for me.) Anyway, I posted here to see if anyone could give me a quick answer.

Thanks a lot!









german brite/Megan


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope. Completly diferent drug. Did they give you both naltrexone and Antabuse? Since naltrexone works on an addictive substance and behavior mYbe your doc thinks it's worth a shot to try? Otherwise I'd guess they're confused. I'd leave them a msg and tell them you're confused and want to know why they gave you the medication. I just logged off quick enough to check to drug, didn't think but I hope there aren any bad side effects of it. Rxlist.com will tell you. I hope your dr isn't prescribing drugs they dont know.... I *always* read the complete info on any drug before I take it. You might consider holding off on it until you're sure you're supposed to be taking the Antabuse, I thnk that's what I would do. Feel free to msg me


----------



## german brite (Mar 11, 2011)

Kate,

Thanks! No, they haven't given me any medication at all yet. She was supposed to check the price on it for me a month ago and never called back. That is why I'm making a trip to see her next week. Also, I want to change the prescription with her; I don't want to be on Antabuse if it doesn't have Naltrexone in it. I've been researching it on the internet and that's what led me to question her suggestion of Antabuse. The main factor in using these drugs is how much I can afford. But, I know she will listen to me and hopefully she will explain things or change her mind about Antabuse and try a drug with naltrexone in it. My psychiatrist will not even consider using Naltrexone. I've been asking him for a year now.

german brite/Megan


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Drugstore.com can give you prices in the US, naltrexone is generic so it should be reasonably priced, but be aware that not many people have had it actually help. I looked up antabuse, it's one single drug and it's not naltrexone. You might hve better luck on prices by calling a pharmacist , doctors tend to not have a lot of extra time to look those things up


----------

